
Nike shoes face a potential ban from competition for being too fast - laurex
https://qz.com/1786040/nikes-vaporfly-shoes-face-a-potential-ban-from-competition/
======
Jamwinner
What if the shoes were nothing more than adaquate, and the marketing alone
increased the athletes performance? It is already a very self-selecting subset
of many elite athletes with the inherent bias that brings. But shoes are only
going to improve, and soon other brands will be an advantage. I see this as no
different to tires in auto racing getting lighter and grippier as materials
science progresses. This offers us some insight; The way auto racing deals
with the problem is to make the manufacturer provide tires/shoes for the whole
competetion. Its brilliant marketing, and the advantage issue is solved.

